

Iran Bans Arstechnica - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/10/iran-bans-arstechnica.html
Arstechnica says the ban happened after the sites published second piece of coverage about the Stuxnet malware which hit Ithe workers of Iranian power plant.
======
ArabGeek
Arstechnica is a technology website, this is wrong to ban it

------
ArabGeek
well, freedome of speech comes to test here.

------
Fantino
Iran ftw

